# 1986 GT Performance Tour



## ohdeebee (Oct 29, 2013)

Picked this old thing up this weekend. Looks to be in pretty good shape cosmetically under all of the dust/dirt. Needs a couple minor mechanical fixes but nothing major. I never deal with BMX stuff so I don't have any desire to keep this. What is something like this worth? Any idea on year? I've heard '86.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Oct 29, 2013)

86 sounds /looks right!COOL bike!I have 2 performers,but could always use more


----------

